# Erica's Jokes On You



## Devon (Mar 27, 2010)

So we are extremely in love with our new colt! He's just way to handsome and awesome




We just wanted to share these 2 photos of him



He's got SO much personality reminds me of his brother throttle, I got the pleasure to show at nationals! Woohoo excited to finally own a Prankster baby! Thanks again Erica your dreamworker





Thanks for letting us share!

-Devon & Nigel











And a photo I really liked of eli woohoo his mini show season is fast approaching!


----------



## Linda K (Mar 27, 2010)

So glad the two of you have joker to show. I really hope he does well for you both, I know he is in good hands and getting lots of love.





Keep us informed on everything, and GOOD LUCK !

Linda K


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2010)

They both look beautiful



:wub


----------



## JaniceZ (Mar 27, 2010)

Love the second one! He's gorgeous guys.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh what a handsome guy!


----------



## Doobie (Mar 27, 2010)

Lov your pics Devon!

What camera and what setting do you guys use????


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 27, 2010)

Gorgeous boys!!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, they are beautiful.


----------



## Devon (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 28, 2010)

That Joker is one handsome guy





Congratulations on your wonderful addition


----------



## Nigel (Mar 28, 2010)

Loves Himm



He's such a sweetie


----------

